# Bit coating



## bimityedye (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi again Guys

Just got a new 1/2" staight bit. Yeh Yeh I know, big deal. This one however came with a plastic coating on it. How do do get that stuff off before I can use it? Or should I say What's the proper way to get that stuff off before I can use it?

Dave W.


----------



## Supertigre (Mar 29, 2009)

Dave;

I have always found that fingernails or a pen knife work well.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I use a knife to score the cover and with my gloves try to remove it a little at a time


----------

